# .htaccess problem



## beatles (3. August 2003)

hallo zusammen 

möchte einen login bereich auf meiner website errichten und nehme dazu .htaccess-variante zur hilfe. nun habe ich eine .htaccess und eine .htpasswd erstellt. 

.htaccess: 
AuthUserFile /home/xxx.ch/html/members/private/.htpasswd 
AuthName "For Stuff only" 
AuthType Basic 
Auth_MySQL off 
require valid-user 

.htpasswd:Bernd:$1$24tnTo9K$xVCzCL5xFdkeXLrELBRrL/ 

um das rootverzeichnis des servers zu finden habe ich eine docroot datei erzeugt die mir folgendes ergebnis gegeben hat: 
/home/xxx.ch/html 


ich glaube alles sollte stimmen doch es kommt nicht einmal die passwortabfrage. es erscheint immer die fehlermeldung: 
"Internal Server Error 
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request." 

kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen woran das liegen könnte? 

besten dank für die hilfe 

beatles


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. August 2003)

Deine Apache-Konfiguration ist nicht in Ordnung, d.h. die httpd.conf ist fehlerhaft. Du musst dir die Direktiven angucken, die für dein Verzeichnis zuständig sind (-> AllowOveride)

und dann "Auth_MySQL off" mal raus (gehört da net hin).


----------



## beatles (4. August 2003)

hey arne besten dank für dein tipp es lag an dem SQL.
habe dies rausgelöscht und schon funktionierte es.
besten dank

das ist super!!! und doch wenn man bedenkt das es nur an einem kleinen wort lag. naja so ist das eben auch ein punkt könnte genügen, damit es nicht funktioniert.


vielen dank

beatles


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. August 2003)

Tja, daran kann's schon liegen.

Freut' mich, wenn ich dir helfen konnte und es nun funktioniert.


----------

